# Gamers Wanted: Dragonstar, Buffy, etc.



## KnightAnimus (May 29, 2003)

*Wanted:* Gamers of varying experience (including none) for participation in Dragonstar, Buffy, or many other games. 

*Location:* Unimportant. We do our gaming online (it works remarkably well - give it a try). 

*Number:* A few, probably between 2 and 5. 

*Other Details:* Characters in Dragonstar are currently level 8 (which would be your level as well, of course). The game is driven by both combat and character interactions (basically we hit things while figuring things out). The DM is very experienced (and occasionally even generous) and has some amazing ideas, especially if you are able to play for a more extended number of sessions. 

The Buffy game is unestablished, though the season finale opened things up a great deal in our DMs mind. If you want to be part of its formation, get in touch with one of us. 

*Contact Information:* The best way to get in touch with us is _via_ e-mail (odd format to prevent and avoid spam). 
vincenta at kenyon.edu 
knightveritas at netscape.net 

If you have any questions at all, drop us a line, either here or through e-mail. Spread the word. These are great gaming opportunities.


----------



## KnightAnimus (May 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## Piratecat (May 29, 2003)

Sounds fun! I'll slide this over to Gamers Seeking Gamers, where such things belong.


----------



## KnightAnimus (May 29, 2003)

Sorry about the misplacement.
<-Only my first few posts.  Thanks for the move, though!


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 29, 2003)

I'd be interested in trying a BtVS PBEM.  I tried to e-mail you, but no luck, so send me an e-mail and we'll talk details.  TTYL.


----------



## Durandal (May 29, 2003)

I'm the DM for these proposed games, so I suppose I ought to chime in with a few more details. First, I'm not sure whether I'll be running Buffy or Dragonstar; it'll depend on interest. If there's enough, I'll try to run both. I'm also open to running other games, but nothing in specific at the moment. I like playing mindgames as a DM/Director/whichever, so if that's problematic for you, you might want to stay away. I make no specific effort to kill characters, and generally let things run in a direction put forth by the players. I have no problem working around or with any deficiencies a group may have, so if you want in, don't feel as if you have to play a certain character type. As to game specifics:

For the Buffy game, I'm hoping for a group of around 5, with (hopefully) someone playing a Slayer. It will take place after the events of Buffy's 7th season, but location is unknown as of yet. It would be a game that starts much like Buffy started, in high school (or maybe early college). Older characters to me make more sense in an Angel game. This would be a beginning game, as I have never run Buffy, though I am familiar with it.

Dragonstar should also hopefully be around 5 people, though players coming into this game would be perhaps a bit less informed than the players in the game as it is now; a number of the previous players left due to job issues, so now I need to make up the numbers to keep it going. There isn't any central plot as of yet, which would make it easier for new players to jump in. The group thus far is pretty amoral (as in lacking in morals), but that can be changed. Characters would be 8th level, with all the gear and other nifty stuff that implies. 

All other more specific questions about the games should be either e-mailed to me (KnightVeritas@netscape.net) or my compatriot above. Thanks for any interest.


Durandal


----------



## KnightAnimus (Jun 1, 2003)

If you're thinking about joining us, you should send us an e-mail so we can get the ball rolling.

Also, for those of you who have responded, I should have sent you an e-mail with more details.  If you have no received this e-mail, try me again (vincenta at kenyon.edu) or post here.  Thank you, and spread the word.


----------



## Durandal (Jun 6, 2003)

As an update, I am still looking to find a (preferrably female) player to be a Slayer in my online Buffy game, as mentioned above. Sorry, guys, but in my experience, guys just can't play women as well as women can. So if Slayage near the lovely Hellmouth that is in (or is, depending on your viewpoint) Cleveland is your thing, apply here. Well, here or my e-mail.


----------

